# Fuzziebutt?



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

Is robopetz still alive?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't know if this is directed at me, but I haven't heard that he isn't. But I would hear anything except on here. Someone said that he got a new job and was working alot, but he has just abandoned us.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

I heard from him a couple days ago. He's fine, just busy


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Send him a PM.


----------

